# Cold Smoking help with Gas Smoker



## bigboy85

Hi, I have a Masterbuilt gas smoker. I'd like to be able to cold smoke with it if possible. The lowest the temp gets is about 200 degrees. Is there anything I can rig this with to drop the temp low enough? Thanks for any help.


----------



## thesmokist

search needle valve on here and you'll find a lot of info


----------



## atomicsmoke

You can't use the gas burner to make smoke for cold smoking. Many members here use AMNPS in an enclosure outside of the smoker hooked up to the smoker with a dryer duct. This enclosure can be any metal box you have in your scrap pile. Mailboxes are popular. Look up "mailbox mod".


----------



## creator savant

Build your own burner. Thats how you can regulate lower temp. Cost is about $30.00


----------



## cmayna

Whoa!  atomicsmoke is correct.  If you want to cold smoke using your gasser smoker, you need to use a smoke generator such as a AMNPS or AMNTS.  Your gasser burner is not used.

I cold smoke cheese, butter, lox, etc in my Masterbuilt gasser.  No gas used.  I do not use a mailbox mod.   I simply place the AMNTS down on the tray that resides under the box below the burner.  The smoke travels up past  the burner and into the chamber.


----------



## creator savant

cmayna said:


> Whoa!  atomicsmoke is correct.  If you want to cold smoke using your gasser smoker, you need to use a smoke generator such as a AMNPS or AMNTS.  Your gasser burner is not used.
> 
> I cold smoke cheese, butter, lox, etc in my Masterbuilt gasser.  No gas used.  I do not use a mailbox mod.   I simply place the AMNTS down on the tray that resides under the box below the burner.  The smoke travels up past  the burner and into the chamber.



I agree on that point,but if you want a 100 degree temp for like jerky you can build a burner for that


----------



## bigboy85

Cool I'll start doing some research. Thanks everyone for the advice!!


----------



## cmayna

What are you planning to cold smoke?


----------



## bigboy85

Bacon, cheese, and some other odds and ends


----------



## daveomak

Here is a fair link to cold smoking.....


http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## smokersouth

I have a propane smoker.

Can I buy a simple smoker box that people use on grills with wood chips to add smoke flavor but instead use those longer burning wood pellets and once they get going, just shut off the propane all together?

This seems as if it should work.


----------



## cmayna

No reason to turn on the gas at all if you have  a separate  pellet smoker by Amazen Products.    With my propane smoker, I don't connect the gas at all.  Just light the AMNTS or AMNPS, place it under the smoker's inlet hole at the bottom.


----------



## smokersouth

cmayna said:


> No reason to turn on the gas at all if you have  a separate  pellet smoker by Amazen Products.    With my propane smoker, I don't connect the gas at all.  Just light the AMNTS or AMNPS, place it under the smoker's inlet hole at the bottom.


I already have a smoker box and if I can use it for cold smoking, why would I buy one of these Amazen products?

I was thinking I could place the pellets in the smoker box, place a ball of aliminum foil at one end of the box to kind of keep the pellets compacted and light one end of the pellets with a torch and never turn on the propane at all.

Will they not do a slow, continuous burn horizontally for some reason?

Is there a reason this won't work?


----------



## cmayna

Huh?   Your first reply (post #11) says:  "Can I buy a simple smoker box that people use on grills......"  But now you say you already have one?

I have no experience with what you call a smoker box so I can't help you there.  If your gas smoker is vertical with a hole down on the bottom, can you plumb your smoker box to this hole?   Pics would be helpful.

Why an Amazen Product smoke generator?   Way too easy to use.


----------



## smokersouth

cmayna said:


> Huh?   Your first reply (post #11) says:  "Can I buy a simple smoker box that people use on grills......"  But now you say you already have one?
> 
> I have no experience with what you call a smoker box so I can't help you there.  If your gas smoker is vertical with a hole down on the bottom, can you plumb your smoker box to this hole?   Pics would be helpful.
> 
> Why an Amazen Product smoke generator?   Way too easy to use.


Please, please pardon me! I should have said USE not BUY a smoker box. You must be a lawyer.Please refer to subparagraph D(3) on page 17 of the original document. (Just kidding, of course).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However, the question does remain the same, does it not?

And since you admittedly know nothing about smoker boxes and I have no idea what you mean about holes on the bottom of my smoker and smoker plumbing, I guess we're not going to get anywhere with this.

Perhaps someone else can help. But thanks anyway.


----------



## daveomak

smokersouth said:


> cmayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?   Your first reply (post #11) says:  "Can I buy a simple smoker box that people use on grills......"  But now you say you already have one?
> 
> I have no experience with what you call a smoker box so I can't help you there.  If your gas smoker is vertical with a hole down on the bottom, can you plumb your smoker box to this hole?   Pics would be helpful.
> Why an Amazen Product smoke generator?   Way too easy to use.:sausage:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please pardon me!* I should have said USE not BUY a smoker box. You must be a lawyer*.Please refer to subparagraph D(3) on page 17 of the original document. (Just kidding, of course).:biggrin:
> 
> However, the question does remain the same, does it not?
> 
> And since you admittedly know nothing about smoker boxes and I have no idea what you mean about holes on the bottom of my smoker and smoker plumbing, I guess we're not going to get anywhere with this.
> 
> Perhaps someone else can help. But thanks anyway.
Click to expand...




That's rude, especially when someone is trying to help you.....   If you want to say "buy", don't say "use"....  etc....   

Guess I won't try to figure this out either.....   :lurk: ....


----------



## smokersouth

DaveOmak said:


> That's rude, especially when someone is trying to help you..... If you want to say "buy", don't say "use".... etc....
> 
> Guess I won't try to figure this out either.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Gee Dave, would that I were PERFECT like you. 

Yes, yes I said BUY instead of USE. I'm in my late 60s. Dave, don't get old. You may find there are lots of idiots out there who have no patience with a little slip of the mind.

Perhaps I got a bit muddled thinking why BUY one of those Amazen gizmos instead of USING the smoker box. Who knows.

But I do know this. You need to find something more constructive to do with your time. And if you can't find anything better to do with your time, perhaps you should at least mind your own business and keep your mouth shut if you have nothing to add to a conversation.

I see you have more than 15,000 posts here in five years time. That averages out to more than eight per day, every day. Too much time on your hands maybe?

I was merely having a bit of fun with cmayna and you accuse me of being rude.

Butt out, pal. If you have nothing to say, say nothing. You'll be better off.


----------



## disco

smokersouth said:


> Please, please pardon me! I should have said USE not BUY a smoker box. You must be a lawyer.Please refer to subparagraph D(3) on page 17 of the original document. (Just kidding, of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the question does remain the same, does it not?
> 
> And since you admittedly know nothing about smoker boxes and I have no idea what you mean about holes on the bottom of my smoker and smoker plumbing, I guess we're not going to get anywhere with this.
> 
> Perhaps someone else can help. But thanks anyway.





DaveOmak said:


> That's rude, especially when someone is trying to help you..... If you want to say "buy", don't say "use".... etc....
> 
> Guess I won't try to figure this out either.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....





smokersouth said:


> Gee Dave, would that I were PERFECT like you.
> 
> Yes, yes I said BUY instead of USE. I'm in my late 60s. Dave, don't get old. You may find there are lots of idiots out there who have no patience with a little slip of the mind.
> 
> Perhaps I got a bit muddled thinking why BUY one of those Amazen gizmos instead of USING the smoker box. Who knows.
> 
> But I do know this. You need to find something more constructive to do with your time. And if you can't find anything better to do with your time, perhaps you should at least mind your own business and keep your mouth shut if you have nothing to add to a conversation.
> 
> I was merely having a bit of fun with cmayna and you accuse me of being rude.
> 
> Butt out, pal. If you have nothing to say, say nothing. You'll be better off.


I do not pretend to be an expert on any of this, particularly the interpersonal relations part of this thread. However, I shall venture forth bravely.

On the interpersonal issues. It is easy to take offense but it is wiser to assume good intentions. If you don't like what someone says, don't assume it was said with ill intent. I can assure you Dave Omak has been nothing but a gentleman to me in my time on the forums. I assume smokersouth just had a question and was challenged and got his back up. My suggestion, forget about it all and try and be generous of spirit and forgiving.

As for the question re a smoker box you would use in a grill, they require some heat source to work properly. That would defeat the purpose as you are trying to cold smoke. The beauty of the AMN products is the smolder with no outside fuel source. Do be warned though that the AMN products do generate some heat so they may cause a smoker to get too warm if cold smoking on a hot day.

I really don't think you will be happy trying to get a grill smoking box to smolder to get the right temperature and level of smoke.

Peace and sunshine to all. Excuse me, I must assume the lotus position and find my centre.

Disco


----------



## smokersouth

Disco said:


> I do not pretend to be an expert on any of this, particularly the interpersonal relations part of this thread. However, I shall venture forth bravely.
> 
> On the interpersonal issues. It is easy to take offense but it is wiser to assume good intentions. If you don't like what someone says, don't assume it was said with ill intent. I can assure you Dave Omak has been nothing but a gentleman to me in my time on the forums. I assume smokersouth just had a question and was challenged and got his back up. My suggestion, forget about it all and try and be generous of spirit and forgiving.
> 
> As for the question re a smoker box you would use in a grill, they require some heat source to work properly. That would defeat the purpose as you are trying to cold smoke. The beauty of the AMN products is the smolder with no outside fuel source. Do be warned though that the AMN products do generate some heat so they may cause a smoker to get too warm if cold smoking on a hot day.
> 
> I really don't think you will be happy trying to get a grill smoking box to smolder to get the right temperature and level of smoke.
> 
> Peace and sunshine to all. Excuse me, I must assume the lotus position and find my centre.
> 
> Disco


Thank you for staying the course and answering the question.

If pressed together in a smoker box and lit on one end by a torch or something, why wouldn't the pellets burn horizontally down the line using their own heat for ignition like charcoal briquettes do when using the minion method in a charcoal smoker?


----------



## cmayna

smokersouth said:


> Please, please pardon me! I should have said USE not BUY a smoker box. You must be a lawyer.Please refer to subparagraph D(3) on page 17 of the original document. (Just kidding, of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the question does remain the same, does it not?
> 
> And since you admittedly know nothing about smoker boxes and I have no idea what you mean about holes on the bottom of my smoker and smoker plumbing, I guess we're not going to get anywhere with this.
> 
> Perhaps someone else can help. But thanks anyway.


Wow!


----------



## smokersouth

cmayna said:


> Wow!



Yeah. Wow!

So far one regular guy has answered the question  and two hypersensitive little old ladies have delivered lectures on manners and chastised me for writing BUY instead of USE.

Wow indeed.


----------



## smokin phil

.


----------



## cmayna

Agree 100%


----------



## smokeymose

Ok back to BigBoy's question. I also have an MB gasser and would like to "cold smoke". I know you can use a smoke generator to make smoke without firing the gas. All of the posts I've seen call for 120 to 140 temps. Is cold smoking actually not " cold"?


----------



## 338lapua

So which one of the divices would work best in a masterbuilt gas smoker. The tube or the maze looking box?  I am about to make purchase but not sure which one. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cmayna

SmokeyMose,

My definition of cold smoking is just that.  COLD,  no heat at all.  This applies when I smoke butter, cheese, Salmon lox, etc.  The typical temp is during winter when we see 40-60 degrees outside.

338lapua,

If you are referring to hot smoking with a gasser, I use a tube.  For cold smoking I use the maze looking box.  I have two tubes and two maze smokers.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## smokeymose

cmayna said:


> SmokeyMose,
> My definition of cold smoking is just that.  COLD,  no heat at all.  This applies when I smoke butter, cheese, Salmon lox, etc.  The typical temp is during winter when we see 40-60 degrees outside.
> 
> 
> 338lapua,
> If you are referring to hot smoking with a gasser, I use a tube.  For cold smoking I use the maze looking box.  I have two tubes and two maze smokers.
> 
> Cheers
> Craig


Thank you, Craig. I think I'm starting to get a handle on it. It's all about terminology, I guess. I've been confusing "cold" and "hot". Although 90 to 120 sounds cold to me, it's really hot smoking. lapua and I are somewhat in the same predicament, being that you can't get a gasser to cook at that low a temp. (at least I can't!). We need to figure how to get temps like that, if possible, to use the boxes we own. I'm working on some ideas. I just got a 6" tube, which supposedly gives 2 hrs smoke, which would work for me.
I did find a site with a lot of info and explanations of terms, both about smoking and curing. 
http:\\www.meatsandsausages.com
They even talk about "warm" smoking, which I think is what I want for sausage.
BTW, What's your favorite source for cures I.E. #1, #2 etc.?


----------



## 338lapua

cmayna said:


> SmokeyMose,
> My definition of cold smoking is just that.  COLD,  no heat at all.  This applies when I smoke butter, cheese, Salmon lox, etc.  The typical temp is during winter when we see 40-60 degrees outside.
> 
> 
> 338lapua,
> If you are referring to hot smoking with a gasser, I use a tube.  For cold smoking I use the maze looking box.  I have two tubes and two maze smokers.
> 
> Cheers
> Craig



You answered my question perfectly.  I am wanting to try cold smoking of cheese and some meats maybe even a little bourbon.  

Thank you.


----------



## daveomak

SmokeyMose said:


> cmayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeyMose,
> My definition of cold smoking is just that.  COLD,  no heat at all.  This applies when I smoke butter, cheese, Salmon lox, etc.  The typical temp is during winter when we see 40-60 degrees outside.
> 
> 
> 338lapua,
> If you are referring to hot smoking with a gasser, I use a tube.  For cold smoking I use the maze looking box.  I have two tubes and two maze smokers.
> 
> Cheers
> Craig
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Craig. I think I'm starting to get a handle on it. It's all about terminology, I guess. I've been confusing "cold" and "hot". Although 90 to 120 sounds cold to me, it's really hot smoking. lapua and I are somewhat in the same predicament, being that you can't get a gasser to cook at that low a temp. (at least I can't!). We need to figure how to get temps like that, if possible, to use the boxes we own. I'm working on some ideas. I just got a 6" tube, which supposedly gives 2 hrs smoke, which would work for me.
> I did find a site with a lot of info and explanations of terms, both about smoking and curing.
> http:\\www.meatsandsausages.com
> They even talk about "warm" smoking, which I think is what I want for sausage.
> BTW, What's your favorite source for cures I.E. #1, #2 etc.?
Click to expand...




Rick (NEPAS) posted this recently in another thread here. 


CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in
 the low temperature environment of smoked meats.
 Salt and sugar both cure meat by osmosis. In addition to drawing the water from the food, they dehydrate and kill the bacteria that make food spoil. In general, though, use of the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.
 The primary and most important reason to use cures is to prevent BOTULISM POISONING (Food poisoning). It is very important that any kind of meat or sausage that will be cooked and smoked at low temperature be cured. To trigger botulism poisoning, the requirements are quite simple - lack of oxygen, the presence of moisture, and temperatures in range of 40-140° F. When smoking meats, the heat and smoke eliminates the oxygen. The meats have moisture and are traditionally smoked and cooked in the low ranges of 90 to 185° F. As you can see, these are ideal conditions for food poisoning if you don't use cures. There are two types of commercially used cures.


 Prague Powder (Cure) #1
 Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.



Prague Powder (Cure) #2
 Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt.

(1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.)


 It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure. A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly.
 Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat.
 When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.





DO NOT MIX EITHER CURE #1 OR CURE #2 WITH MTQ


----------



## cmayna

SmokeyMose said:


> Thank you, Craig. I think I'm starting to get a handle on it. It's all about terminology, I guess. I've been confusing "cold" and "hot". Although 90 to 120 sounds cold to me, it's really hot smoking. lapua and I are somewhat in the same predicament, being that you can't get a gasser to cook at that low a temp. (at least I can't!). We need to figure how to get temps like that, if possible, to use the boxes we own. I'm working on some ideas. I just got a 6" tube, which supposedly gives 2 hrs smoke, which would work for me.
> I did find a site with a lot of info and explanations of terms, both about smoking and curing.
> http:\\www.meatsandsausages.com
> They even talk about "warm" smoking, which I think is what I want for sausage.
> BTW, What's your favorite source for cures I.E. #1, #2 etc.?


I must say that I have no experience in smoking sausage, especially if it requires low hot temps.  In the hot smoke world, 90 to 120 and other low ranges might be deemed as cold smoke. Not certain. It sounds like you are doing sausages so I need to have other members who expertise in this area, chime in.  DaveOmak does a great deal in reminding us about safety issues when doing meats especially at low temps.


----------



## bill ace 350

I place 2 1500 watt hotplates in my smokehollow 44 propane smoker when I want to smoke at lower temperatures.

One, both or none of the plates can be used to adjust temperature.  

I use the amnps with no heat for cold smoking when outside Temps are above freezing, and can keep Temps above freezing in the smoker using hotplates if outside temp is freezing or below.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I'll jump in late to the battle.

I own a Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain (GOSM) propane smoker. I primarily use it now for cold smoking and for making jerky and sausage. When I am cold smoking I am using no heat at all and a smoke generator. I have tried all types of them and have found that the AMNTS tube smoker works the best. It will also work in the gas smoker for hot smokes as long as the pit temp is below 285°. If you plan on making jerky, and sausage and need lower temps than 200° you will need to install a needle valve to do that. With the needle valve on my GOSM I can maintain 130° all day or temps over 500°. It isn't set it and forget it though and requires some babysitting especially if it is windy outside. Hope this helps.


----------



## smokeymose

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'll jump in late to the battle.
> 
> I own a Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain (GOSM) propane smoker. I primarily use it now for cold smoking and for making jerky and sausage. When I am cold smoking I am using no heat at all and a smoke generator. I have tried all types of them and have found that the AMNTS tube smoker works the best. It will also work in the gas smoker for hot smokes as long as the pit temp is below 285°. If you plan on making jerky, and sausage and need lower temps than 200° you will need to install a needle valve to do that. With the needle valve on my GOSM I can maintain 130° all day or temps over 500°. It isn't set it and forget it though and requires some babysitting especially if it is windy outside. Hope this helps.


Where would one find one of these needle valves, sailor? I've heard a lot about them and have been leary since I've had blowouts on the low settings even without one, but maybe I'll give it a try..


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokeyMose said:


> Where would one find one of these needle valves, sailor? I've heard a lot about them and have been leary since I've had blowouts on the low settings even without one, but maybe I'll give it a try..



You can make one from scratch or you can get a pre made one. This is what you are looking for and it can be found on Amazon too:

http://www.wayfair.com/Bayou-Classi...141436846156&gclid=CMXwn9_6wMkCFcZbfgodGj0PQQ


----------



## muralboy

cmayna said:


> Wow!



Absolutely agree with the "Wow". So people misunderstood - get over it.  Don't be an ass.

As far as using the smoker box you have try it and see if it works. The biggest issue is whether it will continue to stay lit. Keeping the pellets tight together to keep the fuel source ignite yet loose enough for the proper air flow is key. May take a few tries to figure out. 

BTW. Might have helped to post a pic of your smoker box along with the question. That would have helped clarify what you were asking and given us a better idea o what you are working with so we can better assist. Otherwise we are just guessing what your set up is like.


----------



## gibsorz

smokersouth said:


> I already have a smoker box and if I can use it for cold smoking, why would I buy one of these Amazen products?
> 
> I was thinking I could place the pellets in the smoker box, place a ball of aliminum foil at one end of the box to kind of keep the pellets compacted and light one end of the pellets with a torch and never turn on the propane at all.
> 
> Will they not do a slow, continuous burn horizontally for some reason?
> 
> Is there a reason this won't work?



Smoker South, this might work, since the amazen products are so good and fool proof, there is probably no-one who has put the effort into experimenting with it to try and make it work. I'll pay the 30$ to avoid the multiple failed attempts that testing and practicing would yield and go with a proven product that when combined with a little hand sanitizer, will light reliably with a standard lighter and burn all night without me having to wake up to see if it has gone out halfway through the night.


----------

